# Nardo Grey TT 8S S-line Black wheels.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*TT 8S S-line, Nardo Grey with matt black "5-Parallelspeichen-Stern-Design 9 x 20" ET37" Audi S7 wheels with 245/30 R20 Michelin Tires.*




























www.wheelmarket24.de


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Very nice look. Two notes. 
Its pitty that not used original tyre size 255/30/R20. 
Which platform was used springs or coil chassis?


Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

cila said:


> Very nice look. Two notes.
> Its pitty that not used original tyre size 255/30/R20.
> Which platform was used springs or coil chassis?
> 
> ...


H&R Springs. 

btw, i think original tire size would rub with ET 37.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks so good! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The H&R springs lower the front by 25mm and the rear by 20mm. 
The off-set (ET) on those wheels are about 15mm lower the stock, so wheels stick out more.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Wheels and tires look great. I wish they had painted the car rather then applying wax to the primer though.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

Lovely car. But why do they bother making an electric rear spoiler if all anyone wants to do is leave the damn thing deployed in the parking lot? :banghead:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

der Scherzkeks said:


> Lovely car. But why do they bother making an electric rear spoiler if all anyone wants to do is leave the damn thing deployed in the parking lot? :banghead:


:thumbup:


----------

